# piedmont ice



## phatphish (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone checked the ice at piedmont dam? did pretty good there last year when it first iced over


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Saturday the main lake was open from the gate house up towards Essex. I would imagine it iced over Sat. night and should be making ice now. Will probably be awhile before it's good ice....


----------



## phatphish (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks hatchetman i live about an hour and 10 minutes away so its not easy to keep an eye on the lake.sounds like there maybe good ice by the end of the week.took a few nice ones through the ice last year. if i do any good will let u know phatphish.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

drove by the roadbed today and the lake is completely froze over now. Didn't drill any holes but I imagine the ice is still thin, but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

went past the dam yesterday.....there's a shanty in the middle.......


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Spaniel235 said:


> went past the dam yesterday.....there's a shanty in the middle.......


what time was that? i was there and seen no-one else or any tracks going out more than 30' from shore!!! ice is NOT safe as of sunday...has a 1 1/2" layer of crap,then 1" of water,and 1"+ of decent ice under that! anyone venturing out to the road bed will likely be takin' a swim!!!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It was about 12:30 yesterday afternoon. I was there on Saturday and saw water on the ice..............


----------

